# When I am in LA



## mattrud (Jun 16, 2012)

What do people want me to try and steal from Jon's store. :running:

Stoked to be coming out for a couple days. See you in a couple weeks!


----------



## JBroida (Jun 16, 2012)

a lot has changed since you were here last... should be a lot of fun.


----------



## heldentenor (Jun 16, 2012)

I think you should snag a Hinoura black damascus. Would look great next to your Kramer as a kind of east/west symmetry thing. 

Actually, swipe two of those. I'll reimburse you for shipping to NC. utonlimb:


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 16, 2012)

Just the dragon engraved deba from the NY show. Thanks


----------



## mattrud (Jun 29, 2012)

I had a blast in LA with Jon. We crushed some serious food and a couple drinks here and there. I got to fondle a bunch of knives and more stones. I am really proud of myself for walking out of the store with nothing (despite sending Jon a pretty solid order for my staff the next day). 

There were some knives that I really liked and just kept picking up over and over again. 

But in the end. Thanks Jon. Next time we will rock NYC again. And I will figure out how to get back out to LA soon.


----------



## tk59 (Jun 29, 2012)

mattrud said:


> ...There were some knives that I really liked and just kept picking up over and over again...


Sooooo... Which ones were they?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 29, 2012)

To drunk to remember which ones?


----------



## mattrud (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a gegentsu and I really like that knife.

I handled a heiji 240 gyuto (did not use it). Felt really nice in the hand, I have to say. I honestly like all the Heiji knives.

Kochi Kurochi Yanagi. I picked it up about 5 times.

I want a Katsuo Bocho, I loved that knife, but I would never use it


----------



## JBroida (Jun 30, 2012)

pictures from our dinner at Ink.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150934284028860.430770.369479678859&type=1


----------

